# Look Geometry



## bht (Aug 29, 2004)

I am considering the Look 461 frame, but I am a little confused about the geometry.

The web site states that it is "Evolusize" compact geometry. How is this different from "compact" (i.e., Giant TCR) and "standard". The "evolusize" thing seems to be a Look original, as I have never heard of this before.

I have been told that Looks (in general) have longer top tubes than other manufacturers. Is this what they are referring to?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bht said:


> I am considering the Look 461 frame, but I am a little confused about the geometry.
> 
> The web site states that it is "Evolusize" compact geometry. How is this different from "compact" (i.e., Giant TCR) and "standard". The "evolusize" thing seems to be a Look original, as I have never heard of this before.
> 
> ...


The smaller frames have a semi-compact geometry(I think it's up to 51cm?). The rest of the sizes have standard geometry.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm using a 49 Look KG 461 and the top tube is sloping. I used to have a Giant TCR and the top tube angle is not as inclined as the Giant model. The evolusive geometry I guess refers to this angle which varies as the size increases until the size reaches 51. The slope varies to compensate for the size which by the way enhances the stifness of the frame. Bigger sizes comes with the standard geometry as mentioned.


----------

